# Weather



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

The warm temps and the upcoming forecast seems too good to be true, could be a good one this spring. Ramps are coming up, any reports of fiddleheads would be appreciated. One thing I noticed when morels come up is that you cant see through the woods easy, seems to be early for sure this year. OldElm I think you hit it on the head this year. Kind of weird, we might be picking same time as north East Iowa from what it seems.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Trooper no fiddleheads but some ramps are coming up.yep gonna be early no denying that. Could use a good shot of rain though. It will be here before we know it. Get ready my friend


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I am ready buckthorn. I hope we get some rain, forecast was 70% on Wed but changed to 30%.Wind drying things out . Dandelions not out yet, usually the key indicator.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I concur! Gonna be running around the woods with a solar shower on my back tomorrow!!! Gotta help them sunofabitches out anyway I can. Dandelion bottoms but no flowers yet! Seems like we're always missing a ingredient.come on rain any will do with these temps! Into the thorn! Check your wet areas and I don't mean the Mrs..later


----------



## treebeardlennon (Apr 10, 2016)

No fiddleheads in my neck of the woods, but the dandelions are coming up in the woods and in peoples yards! The trout lily and rue anemone all started blooming yesterday too! I took some pictures when I was out yesterday. If all goes well should be hammerin' 'em by the end of this week, just need a little rain.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Treebeard those all are good signs, might have to go south next Wednesday and check it out. So warm up here now, almost humid, totally different from 2 years ago. If we get some rain this week it will be awesome. Saw a couple yellow dandelions but in rock and landscape. Ramps just not to size when morels come up, but I know some ware there is a couple up.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Don't miscalculate troop. Seeing dandelions a lot today! All over. Not questioning ur skills, but seeing a lot in central today. If you get any rain it's time to search. Likewise for me and for all who feel and know this progression. I'd be check-in cannon falls first rain if that's where I lived!!!!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Troop seen dandelions since yesterday. Moving quickly she is!!!


----------



## treebeardlennon (Apr 10, 2016)

Buckthorn, I'm not too far from Cannon, but I've never hunted out there or the Welch/Miesville areas. Good hunting that way I assume? I usually keep to the south and west of there a ways to do my hunting. Time has usually not allowed for me to hit anything too far from home, but this year I seem to have found myself a little more than usual. Maybe I'll have to head that way if the pickin' is good.

Found some ramps that were real ready for the pickin' today up in the Savage area, unfortunately I didn't snag a pic. Shrooms will follow soon!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Yes I believe its close, if not a few peeking out already somewhere Its going to be hard going to work this week, pray for rain.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper one week from today, you know the place &amp; time. YaHoo..... I'll be out daily snooping around.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I will take a trek on Wednesday hope I find some.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I am seeing a few Dandelions now, I must be in a cooler pocket. This rain and cooler weather is just what the doctor ordered for the Elms on the edges. In woods still moist last I checked. Cant wait.


----------



## rosey2014 (Apr 7, 2016)

I love the hunt and the woods. I've been out everyday scouting around Dane cty haven't seen anything yet. Going out soon with my dad's old time pal. Someday if he can' together out, I'll be there to pay it forward all the times he's shared with us. Hoping to bring back a bunch for my Pops. I enjoy reading about everyone's excitement for the season! Thanks for your videos and posts Old Elm. I sure enjoy your thoughts and comments on this site. Question, how long after controlled burns do shrooms usually pop up? Also, cooking tip, Amish Butter!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Rosey I hunted one that was burned 2 months before morel season and got a few last year. First time I ever tried a burned area. Speak in of that remember last year up in nw territory there was suppose to be this pick of the century? I don't remember hearing how it all turned out for those folks.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Rosey it was a park and it wasn't scorched until last year. So I say give it a try as long as it's already been burnt! Found my last 8 mushy there last year. Would have been memorial wknd! Was stuck going to work. But that was the last pick of the season. That's why I remember


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I'm taking over this web-site damn it! Hey Oldelm how those bones feel today? Never better right! It's dark now I know he's home! No meter readings today! Just tips I bet elm brought home a few freshies for the skillet!!!


----------



## shroomslayermn (Apr 21, 2016)

Checked a honey hole today, nothing. I've heard people finding them in the North Branch/Cambridge area, I don't buy it.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Ok OldELm, I know your snooping even in the rain, whats the report. Glad we are not meeting in my neck of the woods.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I hear Ya troop! Not happening yet! Time and patience... maybe next week!


----------



## black_badger (May 10, 2015)

I went out today for a bit, but being new to the state I'm still not 100% sure if I'm not seeing them because it's a unproductive area, or if it's just too early. I did see a few your pheasant back mushrooms but no sign of morels. I got very excited with some warm weather early then a bit of rain, but I'm guessing the season just isn't quite here yet. I did flick my first tick of the year off my neck today, so that was fun (haha). Hoping for some nice warm days and some big morels soon. 

Cheers -
B_B


----------



## ollie (Apr 22, 2016)

Nothing yet around kettle moraine South, just half bag of pheasant backs.


----------



## mox911 (Apr 22, 2016)

Just curious, we are under a frost advisory for tonight in the Baraboo area. Will this affect the bloom?

Planning on doing a little hunt tomorrow morning, got a couple good looking places scouted out thanks to you guys' posts. Just wondering if that will lower my chances of finding any.

Plus and fyi: Area just started sprouting dandelions after the rains on wednesday.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper – Would Monday a week from tmrrw 05/01 work for you? I was out yesterday &amp; today, and the morels are really tiny. my # 715-441-9721


----------



## rosey2014 (Apr 7, 2016)

IMG_0536.JPG


----------



## rosey2014 (Apr 7, 2016)

https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1580/26052416994_6a8d52e522_k.jpg


----------

